# Cimarron Retriever Club -Start time change!



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

To help facilitate getting our 29 dog Derby done on Friday, we will begin the Derby at 8:00am and the Open at 9:00am. Open Pro's Farmer, Milligan and Edwards are to report to the Derby to run their dogs prior to beginning the Open.

The Open will be at West grounds on the premium map. The Derby grounds will be one mile and a half west of the Open grounds. 

Call Tim West at 405-317-6361 for details.

Thanks and see you at the Cimarron!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

What about lowly amateurs like me, Tim? Derby first? I've got one dog in the derby and one in the Open.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

What's happening in open anyone know


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Open callbacks: 1-2-4-9-12-18-21-22-26-28-29-35-36-38-40-41
Land blind will be at same location as land marks.
I am waiting on directions to Am and will post them tonight. 
Derby did not finish.


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Directions to AM. From intersection of 81 & 33 in Kingfisher. West on 33 to 2nd grain elevator. Take CR 2700 North to CR 770. Right (east) on CR 770 2 miles. Turn left on county road. Go .5 miles North. Am is on the left. Qual go to AM for directions.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Unofficial callbacks Amateur Land Blind 1,2,3,5,6,9,11,13,14,16,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,30,32,33,34


----------



## Frank G (Feb 18, 2013)

Any news from the derby?


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Any news on the Qual?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Q started late should finish first series today. 

Test is a double left bird is very challenging.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Shiner won the Derby.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to Danny Farmer and owner Steve Mealman on Wanda's Open Win, and to Tim Milligan and owner Steve Penny on Boo's 2nd, Judy Aycock and Holland take 3rd!

Sorry, all I know.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Hooray for Wanda!


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Callbacks for the Qual?


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone know all results for the open??


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Jamee Strange said:


> Anyone know all results for the open??


See post # 11.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

There is only 1 thru 3 places no 4th & no jams


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Amateur Results:
1st Pink and Mike Loggins
2nd Juno and Charles Cottrell 
3rd Lula Belle and Joe Piland
4th Ike and Ron Aronoff 
Do not know the jams 
These are unofficial 
Congratulations to everyone who placed and 
finished. Really nice tough tests ! 
Thanks to Tim West, Judy Carter, Charles Bearden 
And Mike Loggins for all your hard work and for 
putting on a trial with 4 people when other clubs 
are folding. Everyone who entered appreciates your 
dedication and work! 
Thanks to all the judges for giving up your weekend.


----------



## Cbbarrow (Oct 22, 2013)

Piper/Edwards got a Jam in open and my boy Tack won the Q. So very appreciative to Mark Edwards for letting Tack be part of Team a Edwards!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Charles, on your AM 2nd with Junie! Our littermates did pretty well this weekend!

rita


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Wohoo Mike Loggins and Pink! Congrats on the Am win!!


----------



## Dan Hurst (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations to Mike and Pink. He is truly tough enough!
Also, Charles, great job with Junie. Even though I haven't had a chance to train with Joe and Lulabelle, it doesn't surprise me one little bit to see y'all kick some butt. Last but certainly not least, all I can say is cool beans to Ron and Ike. 
Of course none of this is possible without the men and women who Judge and put these Trials on. Huge kudos to everyone at Cimarron.


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats to all the finishers and everyone who placed. A special congrats to my training partner Charles and Junie on their 2nd place finish in the Am.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations, Pink, from your sister, Jackie, in Oregon! Mike, we are so happy for you!


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Dan Hurst said:


> Wow! Congratulations to Mike and Pink. He is truly tough enough!
> Also, Charles, great job with Junie. Even though I haven't had a chance to train with Joe and Lulabelle, it doesn't surprise me one little bit to see y'all kick some butt. Last but certainly not least, all I can say is cool beans to Ron and Ike.
> Of course none of this is possible without the men and women who Judge and put these Trials on. Huge kudos to everyone at Cimarron.


Congrats to Charles and Junie on the second place! 

A big Congrats to Dan and Luke on the second in the derby! This puts him and Luke leading in overall derby points for the year. Keep up the good work!

Brandon


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Thanks to all contestants who came to play in Loyal, OK, a place where directions are a challenge unto themselves. Congrats to all who placed, jammed or tried to do so. I want to give a big thank you to Ronnie Maxwell who graciously let us used his two ponds and grounds and to our excellent support staff, my sister Kristy Waters and her husband Charlie, Randy Waters and his kids, Troy Stewart and his family and to Jason and the other bird boys and shooters. This was truly a community trial in this little NW Oklahoma town. Last, I want to thank our club members who work their butt off to put on a trial. Frank, Judy, Brian, Charles and Mike, I know how hard you work to put on this trial and I appreciate it. A very special thanks to you judges who put on challenging tests and works from dawn to dusk to make it happen. See you'all next year.


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Charles, great job with Junie
...Jimmy


----------

